# What kind of underwear to wear with a white/ grey tee shirt dress??



## tricky (Jun 7, 2008)

I bought this cute white and grey striped tee shirt dress from American Apparel. The material is just like a normal tee shirt material. I don't know what kind of underwear to wear with it. I bought some nude colored "hipster" underwear and tried them on and they were giving me VPL (visible panty line). So then I got a nude colored thong to wear. But with the thong I feel like my butt is sort of jiggling around a little bit when I walk!

I am 5'6" and 122lbs- I'm not heavy at all but I do have a little bit of a booty. So should I just wear the thong? Or will it be too gross because of the jiggliness? It's either that, or I have VPL.

I think the dress is so cute so I don't want to return it, and it's been too long for me to return it at this point anyways.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 7, 2008)

I would go with a nude Rio thong or a nude hiphugger thong. VS is having a great sale now so you might score one for cheap. Hope that helps. Oh and I think that the lacy undies are better at not giving you VPL.


----------



## bluelagoon (Jun 7, 2008)

It depends but I think I would rather have VPL than a far too jiggly butt... it really just depends on how jiggly we are talking about LOL.... if its very minimal and not grossly noticeable the thong is ok just try not to run LOL... but if you butt is like way jiggly, like it claps and stuff then VPL all the way. It just depends on how firm your butt is. Best advice would be to invest in a good pair of completely seamless nude boy shorts. Once you have them you'll use them all the time completely worth it IMO.


----------



## tricky (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluelagoon* 

 
_It depends but I think I would rather have VPL than a far too jiggly butt... it really just depends on how jiggly we are talking about LOL.... if its very minimal and not grossly noticeable the thong is ok just try not to run LOL... but if you butt is like way jiggly, like it claps and stuff then VPL all the way. It just depends on how firm your butt is. Best advice would be to invest in a good pair of completely seamless nude boy shorts. Once you have them you'll use them all the time completely worth it IMO._

 
It's not super jiggly. lol
Just a little. It's not like one of those chicks in a rap video. haha


----------



## Brittni (Jun 7, 2008)

Nude underwear, obviously. We can't judge your butt and you know what is best for you. Silly Q.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

Nude boyshorts


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 8, 2008)

Those stretchy seamless boyshorts.


----------



## tricky (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Nude underwear, obviously. We can't judge your butt and you know what is best for you. Silly Q._

 
Maybe a silly question but I am a bit self concious about it. 

I'll look for boyshorts.


----------



## liquidstar (Jun 8, 2008)

VS (and other places too I'm sure) has those scalloped panties, I think that's what they're called but they look like they're painted on so they probably won't have much VPL if any.


----------



## josie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, definitely check out VS. Brasilian style panties (tangas) don't show VPL, but add a lil more comfortable coverage.

I def. feel you though about the jiggliness lol but yeah I either stick to boy shorts or tangas.


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 9, 2008)

what about a girdle? not one of those white/beige grandma girdles but one of the seamless girdles that hold in the tummy, butt and thighs? they are a little pricey but i have a jiggly booty and i need serious restraints
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




if your not that jiggle go with the seamless boyshorts.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 9, 2008)

go for some type of shapewear like spanx. it will smooth u and hold ur jiggle in lol! these type of dresses are what they were made for.


----------



## liquidfir (Jun 13, 2008)

spanx babe in nude color


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 13, 2008)

Nude coloured Spanx. There was a woman at Nordstrom wearing an incredibley tight, sheer dress and she said Spanx was her secret. The secret is out.


----------



## 3jane (Jun 16, 2008)

Nude lace hipsters or boyshorts.  I hate thongs so I go for the lace hipsters and you can't see them under thin clingy cotton dresses.  That, and you can still feel sexy in them if you don't feel like going for spanx.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 19, 2008)

i go comanndo! i love not wearing panties with dresses! my boyfriend loves the way my booty jiggles and he can rub my butt when i walk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm about 5'6, 135lbs so I've got some booty on me!!

but if you're not comfortable with the jiggle (you should be!!) then I'd go with a pair of spanx! I love those things when the jiggle is not appropriate (like at work) there's nothing worse then any hint of VPL!! I'd rather wear a girdle then have a line! 

Good Luck!


----------



## sexaxe (Sep 6, 2012)

I always wear a white thong when I have something grey on


----------



## Bachtia112 (Oct 28, 2012)

You can watch some fashin book's outfit!!!and try it.


----------

